# Golden retriever hair shaved, help!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It will grow back.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Don’t worry... it should all grow back. It may take awhile, but by this summer I doubt you’ll be able to tell anymore...


----------

